# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  Suspicion for Trojan.Win32.Agent2.byu

## akram fattoum

hello what to remove Suspicion for Trojan.Win32.Agent2.byu thanks

----------


## olejah

Hello, try to follow these instructions - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------


## akram fattoum

thanks this problem in this files but i d'ont connect to http://127.0.0.1 and spotshieled and the files in  



C:\Documents and Settings\Akrem\AppData\Local\Application Data\Application Data\Application Data\Application Data\Application Data\Application Data\Application Data\Diagnostics\938563667\2010103119.000\D2E192FC-27B4-490B-BB8C-1C697F67CB16.Verify.2.etl  

thanks

----------


## akram fattoum

help me please 

C:\Documents and Settings\Akrem\Local Settings\ElevatedDiagnostics\938563667\latest.cab

----------


## olejah

I cannot help you here. Did you address to 911 Antivirus Service, as I advised?

----------


## akram fattoum

hello olijah its ainfevted files thanks

----------


## olejah

Hello. Again, as I said earlier, you should address to 911 service. We cannot help you in this theme. I have to close it, if you want me to explain you how to get help - ask me in private message.

----------

